

Kotak Bank's ultimate idea to takeover banking in India - yaswanth
https://www.kotakjifi.com/default.aspx?username=Yaswanth768

======
yaswanth
The bank takes 0 deposit accounts and gives indirect interest over Rs.25000
(~$400). And does everything social. I would say this will be the next 100
billion $ idea for India. If other banks follow suite then they will survive,
otherwise its end of them as they see it. What are your thoughts guys?

